# [RUU] 2.11.605.9



## izzaeroth

Mod Type:: Leak

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: Sense (HTC)

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ROM Update Utility (RUU)

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 2.3.X (GB)

Source:: 
This is the .9 full RUU. It is not rooted or deodexed so be careful!
Mainly for devs to use and not to actually flash
>insert usual disclaimers<

md5sum PG05IMGmr4.zip
013cbdd3a9b28bc894631008fa2148e2 PG05IMGmr4.zip

http://www.multiupload.com/LKS6XK66S9

enjoy!


----------



## mprunner78

can't wait till someone roots this


----------



## RedRumy3

Awesome, can't wait for someone to root it and deodexed it as well. I like using stock rom rooted etc and just rip out stuff I don't use myself.


----------



## izzaeroth

I initially was gonna do that but I'm lazy









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BuffoGT

Working on it as we speak.


----------



## mprunner78

BuffoGT said:


> Working on it as we speak.


thanks man would be a great xmas present


----------



## whewstoosae

I would love to have the radios







thanks guys for posting this.

Sent from my Thunderbolt.


----------



## BuffoGT

Should I De-Odex too or just root hmmm...?


----------



## furrito

Both?


----------



## RedRumy3

Both


BuffoGT said:


> Should I De-Odex too or just root hmmm...?


Both please.


----------



## jimmydene84

I should have 1 posted by tonight if buffalo doesn't beat me to it

Just leaving work right now

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRumy3

jimmydene84 said:


> I should have 1 posted by tonight if buffalo doesn't beat me to it
> 
> Just leaving work right now
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Awesome!


----------



## Ibrick

You could just flash the radios..

The update isn't much more than that, and the radios by themselves have been available for a few days now.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## BuffoGT

So I would definately disagree with you Ibrick, although there are only two new APKs (both bogus stuff anyways) there are a TON of /system/app and /system/framework patches that occured between 605.5 and 605.9. So I'm not sure where you are getting your information from.

BTW: 25 minutes left of uploading...


----------



## sporty377

Nice...now updat shifts3ns3 would u....lol....hey BuffoGT... U see droidth3ory got his forums up....


----------



## BuffoGT

It's Up







http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12545-rom-2116059-rooteddeodex-stock/


----------



## BuffoGT

sporty377 said:


> Nice...now updat shifts3ns3 would u....lol....hey BuffoGT... U see droidth3ory got his forums up....


yeah I use it for download bandwidth but not for posting at this point most of the traffic is here on Rootzwiki...I'll get Shift updated soon lol...geesh demanding people... ;-)


----------



## jimmydene84

hey buffalo....hit me up on gtalk please! jimmydene84 @ gmail dot com (obviously) I wanna pick ur brain for a minute if u have time


----------



## BuffoGT

jimmydene84 said:


> hey buffalo....hit me up on gtalk please! jimmydene84 @ gmail dot com (obviously) I wanna pick ur brain for a minute if u have time


I'll try tomorrow...with the fam for the evening


----------



## Ibrick

BuffoGT said:


> So I would definately disagree with you Ibrick, although there are only two new APKs (both bogus stuff anyways) there are a TON of /system/app and /system/framework patches that occured between 605.5 and 605.9. So I'm not sure where you are getting your information from.
> 
> BTW: 25 minutes left of uploading...


The whole update was like 34mb, 25+ of which are the radio's, then you have the Revolutionary patch, updates to Peep, Friendstream, and Exchange plus a clock app, all of which I would consider worthless.

What 'TON' of updates are left and what do they do?

I pulled the RUU apart when it was released and didn't see anything worthwhile besides the radio's, so I'm legitimately curious as to what you're referring to that would be considered such an upgrade.


----------



## BuffoGT

Ibrick said:


> The whole update was like 34mb, 25+ of which are the radio's, then you have the Revolutionary patch, updates to Peep, Friendstream, and Exchange plus a clock app, all of which I would consider worthless.
> 
> What 'TON' of updates are left and what do they do?
> 
> I pulled the RUU apart when it was released and didn't see anything worthwhile besides the radio's, so I'm legitimately curious as to what you're referring to that would be considered such an upgrade.


To be fair I have not dug into the exact changes, but did you go through the script and the patch folder, there are a lot of patches to APK and odex files being done

Edit: the reason the ota was so small was they did it with binary difference patches this time instead of complete files


----------



## BuffoGT

Ibrick said:


> The whole update was like 34mb, 25+ of which are the radio's, then you have the Revolutionary patch, updates to Peep, Friendstream, and Exchange plus a clock app, all of which I would consider worthless.
> 
> What 'TON' of updates are left and what do they do?
> 
> I pulled the RUU apart when it was released and didn't see anything worthwhile besides the radio's, so I'm legitimately curious as to what you're referring to that would be considered such an upgrade.


Here you go this is what the OTAUpgrade does:
What it does:

Deletes /data/data/recovery/radio_checksum
Deletes /data/property/persist.sys.skin
Deletes /dataDxDrm and everything underneath it
Deletes /data/data/com.htc.flashliteplugin/lib and everything underneath it
Deletes /data/data/com.htc.picasa/
Deletes /internal_sdcard/htclog, /data/data/com.htc.loggers/ and /sdcard/htclog and everything underneath each directory
Removes the following "unneeded" files:

system/app/QXDM2SD.apk and .odex
System/app/Smith.apk and .odex
System/lib/libhtcqxdm2sd.so and system/lib/libsmith.so
System/customize/AAInfo.txt and system/customize/resource/CCInfo.txt
System/recovery.img
8. Patches System Files in the /app directory:
AccountSyncManager.odexAppSharing.apk and .odex
ApplicationsProvider.odex
Bluetooth.odex
BrcmBluetoothServices.apk and .odex
Browser.apk and .odex
CSPeopleSyncService.apk and .odex
Calculator.apk and .odex
Calendar.apk and .odex
CalendarProvider.apk and .odex
CertInstaller.odex
CheckinProvider.apk and .odex
ContactsProvider.odex
CustomizationSettingsProvider.apk and .odex
CustomizationSetup.apk and .odex
DCSImpl.apk and .odex
DCSStock.apk and .odex
DCSUtility.apk and .odex
DFPI.apk and .odex
DMPortRead.odex
DefaultContainerService.odex
DockMode.apk and .odex
DownloadProvider.odex
DownloadProviderUi.odex
DrmProvider.apk and .odex
FilePicker.apk and .odex
FlashLitePlugin.apk and .odex
Flashlight.apk and .odex
Flickr.apk and .odex
FriendStream.apk and .odex
GSD.odex
HTCAlbum.apk and .odex
HTCCamera.apk and .odex
HTCSetupWizard.apk and .odex
HTC_IME.apk and .odex
HTMLViewer.odex
HtcAddProgramWidget.apk and .odex
HtcAutoRotateWidget.apk and .odex
HtcBackgroundDataWidget.apk and .odex
HtcCalculatorWidget.apk and .odex
HtcCarPanel.apk and .odex
HtcCdmaMccProvider.odex
HtcClockWidget.apk and .odex
HtcCompressViewer.apk and .odex
HtcConnectedMedia.apk and .odex
HtcContacts.apk and .odex
HtcDLNAMiddleLayer.apk and .odex
HtcDMC.apk and .odex
HtcDataRoamingWidget.apk and .odex
HtcDataStripWidget.apk and .odex
HtcDialer.apk and .odex
HtcDm.apk and .odex
HtcFMRadio.odex
HtcFacebook.apk and .odex
HtcFeedback.apk and .odex
HtcFootprints.apk and .odex
HtcFootprintsWidget.apk and .odex
HtcGreader.apk and .odex
HtcGreaderWidget.apk and .odex
HtcImageWallpaper.apk and .odex
HtcLocationPicker.apk and .odex
HtcLocationService.apk and .odex
HtcLockScreen.apk and .odex
HtcMIM.odex
HtcMessageProvider.apk and .odex
HtcMessageUploader.apk and .odex
HtcMimWidget.apk and .odex
HtcMusic.apk and .odex
HtcPhotoWidget.apk and .odex
HtcPowerStripWidget.apk and .odex
HtcProfileWidget.apk and .odex
HtcResetNotify.odex
HtcRingtoneTrimmer.apk and .odex
HtcRingtoneWidget.apk and .odex
HtcScreenBrightnessWidget.apk and .odex
HtcScreenTimeoutWidget.apk and .odex
HtcSettingsProvider.odex
HtcSoundRecorder.apk and .odex
HtcSoundSetDownloadManager.apk and .odex
HtcStreamPlayer.apk and .odex
HtcSyncwidget.apk and .odex
HtcTipWidget.apk and .odex
HtcTwitter.apk and .odex
HtcWeatherWallpaper.apk and .odex
LiveWallpapers.odex
LiveWallpapersPicker.odex
MagicSmokeWallpapers.odex
Mail.apk and .odex
MediaProvider.apk and .odex
MessageTabPlugin.apk and .odex
Mms.apk and .odex
Mode10Wallpapers.apk and .odex
ModemLink.odex
MyReportAgent.odex
OnlineAssetDetails.apk and .odex
PCSCII.apk and .odex
PVWmdrmProxy.odex
PVWmdrmService.odex
PackageInstaller.odex
Phone.apk and .odex
PicoTts.odex
PluginManager.apk and .odex
Protips.apk and .odex
QuickLookup.odex
Rosie.apk and .odex
Settings.apk and .odex
SettingsProvider.odex
SkinPicker.apk and .odex
SoundRecorder.odex
Stk.odex
Stock.apk and .odex
SystemUI.odex
TelephonyProvider.apk and .odex
TetheringGuard.odex
TtsService.odex
Updater.apk and .odex
UpgradeSetup.apk and .odex
UploadProvider.apk and .odex
UserDictionaryProvider.odex
VVM.odex
VisualizationWallpapers.odex
VoiceDialer.odex
VpnServices.odex
VzWBAClient.apk and .odex
Weather.apk and .odex
WeatherAgentService.apk and .odex
WeatherProvider.apk and .odex
WeatherSyncProvider.apk and .odex
WidgetDownloadManager.apk and .odex
WifiRouter.apk and .odex
WorldClock.apk and .odex
com.htc.FMRadioWidget.odex
com.htc.FriendStreamWidget.apk and .odex
com.htc.MusicWidget.apk and .odex
com.htc.StockWidget.apk and .odex
com.htc.TrendsWidget.apk and .odex
com.htc.TwitterWidget.apk and .odex
com.htc.WeatherWidget.apk and .odex
com_pv_mtp.odex
htcbookmarkwidget.apk and .odex
htccalendarwidgets.apk and .odex
Htccontactwidgets.apk and .odex
Htcmailwidgets.apk and .odex
Htcmsgwidgets.apk and .odex
Htcsettingwidgets.apk and .odex
Restartapp.apk and .odex

9. Patch Files in the /system/bin directory< >btlddbus-daemondebuggerddnsmasq
10. Patch /system/customize/MNS/default.xml
11. Patch /system/etc/NOTICE.html.gz
12. Patch /system/etc/firmware/default.acdb
13. Patch /system/etc/security< >cacerts.bkscwcerts.zipotacerts.zip
14. Patch The following in /system/framework:
am.jar and .odex
android.policy.jar and .odex
android.supl.jar and .odex
android.test.runner.jar and .odex
bmgr.jar and .odex
bouncycastle.jar and .odex
com.android.location.provider.jar and .odex
com.google.translate.jar and .odex
com.htc.android.easopen.jar and .odex
com.htc.android.pimlib.jar and .odex
com.htc.commonctrl.jar and .odex
com.htc.framework.jar and .odex
com.orange.authentication.simcard.jar and .odex
com.pv.PVWmdrmClient.jar and .odex
com.pv.extensions.jar and .odex
com.scalado.util.ScaladoUtil.jar and .odex
core-junit.jar and .odex
core.jar and .odex
ext.jar and .odex
framework-res.apk
framework.jar and .odex
ime.jar and .odex
input.jar and .odex
javax.obex.jar and .odex
monkey.jar and .odex
pm.jar and .odex
services.jar and .odex
sqlite-jdbc.jar and .odex
svc.jar and .odex

15. Patch the following in /system/lib< >libLaputaLbJni.solibLaputaLbProviderJni.solibandroid_runtime.solibdbus.solibhardware_legacy.so
libhtc_ril_switch.so
libril-qc-1.so
libsysutils.so
modules/bcm4329.ko

16. Patch system/xbin/crasher
17. Patch system/build.prop
18. Installs The Following in system/app:
QXDM2SD.apk and .odex
Smith.apk and .odex
19. Installs /system/customize/AAInfo.txt
20. Installs /system/customize/resource/CCInfo.txt
21. Installs /system/lib/libhtcqxdm2sd.so
22. Installs /system/lib/libsmith.so
23. Sets permissions on some files
24. Updates the firmware.zip file which is the radios, boot.img and the recovery.img

As you can see its quite extensive and smaller only because they did the Binary Difference files instead of a Full RUU to everyone.

Hope This helps!


----------



## Ibrick

Thanks!

Definitely more than I thought was there.

I originally took a quick look and didn't see much outside of the radios and the HTC app updates, but I see there are some updates beyond what would apply to Sense only.

Appreciate it.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## BuffoGT

NP







I'm here to help (it helps me too lol)...


----------



## chefthomas99

People have reported better battery life with bone stock of this ruu. Placebo effect? Logical thinking is that a custom ROM is better... Right? Although stock roms don't come with newest sense...


----------



## nocoast

Custom Rom doesn't always treat the battery right. HTC developed this phone...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chefthomas99

nocoast said:


> Custom Rom doesn't always treat the battery right. HTC developed this phone...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


So.. you are say stock is better than nonsense/vigor/gingersense?


----------



## mkjellgren

chefthomas99 said:


> So.. you are say stock is better than nonsense/vigor/gingersense?


perhaps in terms of battery life. The custom roms, especially those based in factory ota's, will usually be faster and include more features while maintaining stability. But you cant argue rock solid stability of software specifically made for this phone. It won't be long before there are several custom roms that are based off of this new base, and at that point, any gains you may see in battery life etc from this leak will be negligible. Once all of the bloat is removed and the kernel is undervolted those custom roms will far surpass any stock build in terms of battery life at the same clock speed (remember this leak is simply running a stock kernel at 1ghz with the on demand governor. Personally, my battery life on liquid nonsense is absolutely astounding. Stock battery easily lasts all day and I usually only get down to 50-60% by the time I go to bed. I have not yet given the new ruu a run but I have a very hard time believing it can touch that...


----------



## chefthomas99

Well said sir. I'll sit tight with my gingersense and await an update


----------



## nocoast

Updates are coming...got a lot going on with the holidays and im not going to rush any releases. Luckily for us my insomnia is back so i can be back on my 24/7 dev schedule

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## goober101

Just to make sure flashing this will return the tb to bone stock, and if so run it through boot correct


----------



## nocoast

Your gonna flash it in hboot and then lose everything related to root...not sure if anyone has verifired whether or not once you cross over you can (or can't use) revolutionary so id suggest the deodexed/rooted version if i were you...


----------



## BuffoGT

nocoast said:


> Your gonna flash it in hboot and then lose everything related to root...not sure if anyone has verifired whether or not once you cross over you can (or can't use) revolutionary so id suggest the deodexed/rooted version if i were you...


If you flash this you will loose root and currently revolutionary doesn't work after that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## furrito

I just flashed this and did _not_ lose revolutionary. It says "bootloader bypassed, cannot roll back hboot version" which I'm showing is 6.04.1002.
so it looks like I can get root back by flashing cwr, then installing su.


----------



## jimmydene84

Why would u flash this?? There are more than a few stock rooted ROMS off this base now

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## furrito

True, but they're all deodexed. I prefer odexed stock. Seems snappier to me.


----------



## Mcdroid

Does anyone have a mirror of the link. As everyone know mulitiupload is dead.

Thank you!


----------

